# good moon good tide



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

If you could make a wade today where would it be?


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

tight mud with shell bottom with access to deep water in whatever bay system i was fishing


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Wow, ....posting this thread is like the last two times I went out....


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds to me like you should change your approach!!!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

??? Are you saying he shouldn't ask the 2coolers for advise?? What approach should he change??


----------

